# Sea Gull Report



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

5:00 am woke up..... went back to sleep. 6:30 am woke up again but this time did a tactical roll off of the bed and slid into my muck boots... 7:30 am arrived at OE2 to grab a few sinkers and ice. 7:56 arrived at Sea Gull pier. Honne was there dressed like he was white tail hunting....

Nibbles and thumps but no dives.... around 1:00 pm honne caught the first keeper of the day. We sorted through at least seven 15-15 1/2 inch Tog.

Around 3pm or so 4 Korean. Gentlemen accompanied by lets see..... 1,2,3,17 rigs showed up.... Crossed our lines... knocked rods out of place.... and.... well lets just end with the report... 3 Keeper tog. I must have missed a few smaller Tog flop back into the water.... hmmm. Someone supposedly called authorities but they were a no show.


TIGHT LINES!!!

Oh yea... used stone crabs and prayers as bait. As for other species... Round Heads(whiting), Skate, and a few bluefish.


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

Fruits of yesterdays labor!!! It was a ruff cold and windy day, but the Tog warmed me up.


----------



## hawaii50 (Sep 21, 2012)

Glad to see you got your target species despite the Seagull "challenges"...lol. If you want a Convict fish higher in the water column next to the pier pilings.. And when you feel a... tug tug.... Hold on! You'll be hooked for sure.


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

hawaii50 said:


> Glad to see you got your target species despite the Seagull "challenges"...lol. If you want a Convict fish higher in the water column next to the pier pilings.. And when you feel a... tug tug.... Hold on! You'll be hooked for sure.


 So that's where they are hiding!!!! Scraping barnacles of the pilings aye?? Well next week I know what to do while waiting for the fence to collapse from over rodding lol :fishing:
Always with the great knowledge Hawaii50

Is it safe to use the same rigs for Convict? Should I switch the hook and sinker (bottom sinker on perfection knot and 2/0 Gami hook(s) on dropper loop about 10'' up)?


----------



## FISHINGFOOL (Dec 18, 2004)

I did like fihing at sea gull in the past but like you said to many challenges to crowded and the pier is to damn small


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

I've been catching my biggest togs further away from the catwalk fence not straight down. I just use a rubber band to hold my weight on so that breaks off since the chances of hang up are increase from doing so. I also make my double dropper loop rig longer and space the hooks a little highee then I normal would.


----------



## hawaii50 (Sep 21, 2012)

Tog will muscle out the sheep from their normal spots on the island this time of year.. Water is cooling fast now so convicts will be up higher in the water column nxt to the pilings before they finally exit the bay... Pick a piling and chum it up.. Good luck.


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

IPNURWATER said:


> I've been catching my biggest togs further away from the catwalk fence not straight down. I just use a rubber band to hold my weight on so that breaks off since the chances of hang up are increase from doing so. I also make my double dropper loop rig longer and space the hooks a little highee then I normal would.


That's funny you mention that because... JUST as I was tying on a longer leader about 30" or so to cast out toward the rocks closer to the channel.... The pier was suddenly bombarded by Non-Casting, poaching, plane ignant fishers. I used the rubber band method a few times and I tell u.. its a gift and a curse if your not loaded with lead lol.


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

hawaii50 said:


> Tog will muscle out the sheep from their normal spots on the island this time of year.. Water is cooling fast now so convicts will be up higher in the water column nxt to the pilings before they finally exit the bay... Pick a piling and chum it up.. Good luck.


Thanks!!! $$$$


----------



## hawaii50 (Sep 21, 2012)

*Cool under water footage*

I'm such a fishing nerd.
Cool footage someone was nice enough to upload from right here in the Bay. Blows my mind that the Sheep are around in late november... 
enjoy!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93eYOzvrvTg&index=13&list=PL5_P0tGGae0pHyK1DVUF_BhbEWS2Mv11Z


----------



## hawaii50 (Sep 21, 2012)

*tog feedin on asian shore crab... Invasive species to the atlantic coast.*

And another one
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8DYIXPXXGU
shows the benefits of using live crabs


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

hawaii50 said:


> I'm such a fishing nerd.
> Cool footage someone was nice enough to upload from right here in the Bay. Blows my mind that the Sheep are around in late november...
> enjoy!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93eYOzvrvTg&index=13&list=PL5_P0tGGae0pHyK1DVUF_BhbEWS2Mv11Z


Best Tog/Sheep cam I've yet to see! Two of the most difficult fish in the bay just kickn it! 
Lol would of been cool to see them actually biting at it and then hooked too. Ill be watching the instant replay and taking notes like John Madden lmao!!!


----------



## hawaii50 (Sep 21, 2012)

here you go
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlfcMa9AugE


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

Sheesh!!!!!!!! 

So..... Im guessing the one in the tank was around 8 or 9 inches. He removed the legs to make it easier to gulp the rest or to disable the crab??? 

Either way those videos have me in the zone now.... Lately I've been focusing on one species until I can catch them blind folded while drinking a cold one lol. Dont worry ill make the video for that one lmao!!!


----------

